# Health news 3rd March 2011



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

*Ibuprofen 'cuts Parkinson's disease risk'*
People who take ibuprofen on a regular basis have a lower risk of developing Parkinson's disease, research suggests. The drug is commonly used to ease aches and pains but US research, in Neurology journal, found it had an added benefit.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12607042 

*Glass of wine a day 'cuts dementia risk'*

Scientists followed 3,200 over 75s, who had no signs of dementia when they enrolled on the study, for three years. Of those, 217 went on to develop dementia. They found those who drank between two and three units a day (20 to 30ml) were 29 per cent less likely to have started developing dementia by the end of the three-year period than those who were teetotal.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8357125/Glass-of-wine-a-day-cuts-dementia-risk.html

*Patients at risk as health trusts trim out-of-hours care*

The cutbacks have prompted warnings that services will suffer and patients put at risk. At least 20 trusts have reduced their budgets for doctors to visit patients in the evenings and at weekends by a total of ?4million. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-as-health-trusts-trim-out-of-hours-care.html

*Baby loss depression 'lasts years'*

The psychological impact of losing an unborn baby can last for several years, a British and US study has found. Mothers may still suffer depression or anxiety long after going on to have a healthy baby, researchers report in the British Journal of Psychiatry.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12620851

*Does exercise help patients with type 1 diabetes?*

Type 1 diabetes affects over 250,000 people in the UK and the incidence of type 1 is increasing by four per cent each year. A new study to assess the benefits of exercise for adults with type 1 diabetes is about to start in the South West. 

http://www.bristol.ac.uk/news/2011/7515.html

*Heightened risk from diabetes*

Having diabetes may reduce life expectancy by an average of six years, according to a large study involving researchers in Glasgow.
Diabetes is already known to double the risk of heart attacks and strokes, but the new findings show that people with type 2 diabetes are also at greater risk of dying from several other diseases, including cancer and infection.

http://news.scotsman.com/news/Heightened-risk-from-diabetes.6727566.jp


----------

